# pink spotting at 9 weeks



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Hi ,


I'm about 9 weeks gone at mo and have first appointment with Nurse-booking in appt this week.Everything has been going ok -sore boobs,tiredness,general ache and pains  down there.Have had a bit of a scare when just went to toilet and had some pink spotting.Am v worried now as have not had this til now.Advise would be very welcome 

DaisyFX


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

See how it goes, if it's still there or any heavier later on, ring the out of hours gp,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for advice-saw the GP who referred me to gynaecologist and have a scan in EPU tomorrow as still some bleeding.
DFXXX


----------

